# Greasy feeling in mouth



## atcig (Nov 28, 2009)

I was not feeling well at all on Wednesday.  I threw up about 10 times and couldn't eat anything.  All day I had a horrible headache, was bloated, and just all around bad.  Thursday I didn't feel great but not bad.  Friday nausea and cramping and a weird greasy feeling on the left side of my mouth.  Today I feel fine have an appetite and everything seems normal except for the greasy feeling.  Have any of you had this or ever heard of it?


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Nov 28, 2009)

HI there, I have had a greasy or filmy feeling I get it from Flagyl and Cipro, and can even feel it coming thru my skin.  

Sorry you are not feel at your best, hopefully things will calm down.  What kind of meds are you on? or Supplements?


----------



## shazamataz (Nov 28, 2009)

Can't help actig - but sorry you've had a bad few days!


----------



## atcig (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks

It is probably from the Flagyl then.  I've said it before and I'll say it again - I hate side effects.


----------



## CrohnieCarolyn (Nov 29, 2009)

I had a TERRIBLE reaction to Flagyl and ended up in the hospital with pacreatitis - couldn't stop vomiting - as soon as I stopped taking it I was fine so just make sure it isn't the Flagyl...


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been on Flagyl for years and never vomited but then again I was highly allergic to Remicade, as said before, everyone reacts to a drug differently. 

Atcig... get your self to the doctor, and soon.


----------



## imisspopcorn (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry you are feeling bad Derrick...I only had that metallic taste in my mouth from Flagyl.....I hope you feel better.


----------

